# Rejoined after about 9 years away.



## Locksmith (Feb 3, 2020)

_Hello all, I have had a few years away (2010-11) from motoroaming. I joined Wild Camping a few years ago and but had trouble with my first purchase of a Motorhome and also with the dealer, this group was very helpful in getting my money back and the purchase of another motorhome! 
Back  in 2009 my wife was told she would only survive a massive brain tumour for 6 months to two years, she's still with us and as far as the cancer is concerned she has been given the all clear. The operations, radio therapy and the left side paralysis brings us many challenges every day but we have purchased a 2011 Autotrail frontier Mohawk and are returning to Wild Camping.    Andy and Mandy._


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome back Andy and Mandy. 
After all you've been through, here's to some wonderful adventures with your new motorhome


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome back guys. Great news about your health issues & hoping you enjoy you new van.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome back and good luck with the new van


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome back....hope you enjoy every minute


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome back, make every minute count


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 3, 2020)

Glad you're back...

I remember all your travails!


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 3, 2020)

All the best Andy and Mandy, I hope you have many good years and great trips in your Motorhome.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome back, enjoy your adventures in your new van


----------



## jeanette (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome back and happy and safe travels


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Feb 3, 2020)

Gosh, I remember you too, and all the issues surrounding that dreadful dealer. 

It's fantastic that your wife is well again, and that you are going to create new memories together.

Welcome back to motorhoming.
.


----------



## toasty (Feb 4, 2020)

Welcome back and happy travels


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 4, 2020)

Welcome back, well done both and keep going for it!  ❤


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 4, 2020)

Welcome back and start enjoying life


----------



## n brown (Feb 5, 2020)

welcome back !


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello Andy & Mandy welcome aboard enjoy


----------



## The laird (Feb 7, 2020)

As all have posted and stay safe,enjoy the new wheels


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome back.


----------



## winks (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello folks. Welcome back to the best motorhome forum I've ever come across.
Happy travels.

Cheers

H


----------

